# Sigma 9F



## Conn AK (Mar 31, 2007)

New poster and owner of a S&W 639, Sigma 9F, C.A. .44 and a Rossi M68. I bought a used Sigma 9F for $150 and try as I might and hundreds of rounds, the damn thing shoots great with no mechanical problems and fairly accurate.Am I lucky or do I believe what I've read? I was given 30 days by the gun store to return it if any problems occurred, but 3 weeks later and many rounds of factory and reload 9mm ammo continues to bark out of the business end of the SW9F without any issues. While the 639 is the best semi I've ever carried, so far the 9F is the most fun.


----------



## Conn AK (Mar 31, 2007)

Goodnight, sweet Prince...............ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...........................


----------

